# Wobbler flicken



## peiner freak (2. Juli 2013)

moin wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch schonmal wobbler geflickt hat ?
wenn ja was für kleber epoxy oder so habt ihr benuzt?
laufen die wobbler nach dem flicken wie vorher oder nicht ? 
solong björn


----------



## Valentin.m (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wobbler flicken*

ich habe schon mal wobbler geflickt kommt aber drauf an wo er kaput gegangen ist und wie schlimm die beschädigung ist


----------



## peiner freak (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wobbler flicken*

bei dem orangen ist der bauch abgeplatz so das mann den draht sieht ca. 2cm*3mm
und bei dem gelben ist es hinten rund um die öse abgeplatz


----------



## Deep Down (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wobbler flicken*

Es gibt in Baumärkten knetbares Epoxy ! Das würde ich an Deiner Stelle dafür nehmen, da es plastisch bereits formbar ist. Danach noch Feinschliff und Grundierung/Farbe/Lack! Fertig!


----------



## Valentin.m (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wobbler flicken*

Also bei deinem fall würde ich selbst trocknende und selbst härtende knete benutze solch knete muss mann nämlich NICHT brennen und du kannst dier die farben ja schon so zusamen kneten wie du willst du brauchst ja eigentlich nur weis und rot und gelb wen es dan trocken ist kanst du bei dem rotgelben mit eding die schwarzen striche drauf malen und fertig schon kanst du wiedrer angel gehn 

Grüße aus 

Goch


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wobbler flicken*

Ich baue meine Wobbler selber. Zum verkleben der Ösen habe ich früher den UHU Plus Schnellfest verwendet. Das ist ein 2-Komponenten-Epoxydharzkleber. Das bisschen Kleber ist allerdings relativ teuer. Deshalb verwende ich den schon seit längerem nicht mehr, weil ich zum Wobblerbau viel größere Mengen brauche.
In Deinem Fall ist dieser Kleber aber völlig ausreichend.

Bei dem, wo der Bauch aufgeplatzt ist würde ich einfach den Schlitz mit dem Harz zukleben. Es sieht so aus als wäre der Wobbler mit einer durchgängigen Drahtöse versehen. Das würde dann nichts an der Tragkraft deiner Öse ändern.

Bei deinem anderen Wobbler, bei dem das Plastik hinten rund um die öse abgeplatzt ist wäre ich mir mit der durchgängigen Drahtöse nicht so sicher. kann gut sein, dass es bei diesem Wobbler nur eine kleine einzelne Öse ist. (ist auf dem Bild nur schlecht zu erkennen) Natürlich kannst du auch hier mit dem Epoxy kleben, nur wird es im Falle einer einzelne Öse kaum heben. Ich mein die Öse wird raus gerissen, wenn du mal was dran hast.
Eine Möglichkeit um den Wobbler zu retten, wäre ... in dem du den Bauch hinten unten auf einer länge von ca. 3cm vorsichtig einsägst und eine selbstgedrehte Öse (min. 3cm lang) in den dann vorhandenen Schlitz einklebst.

Ach übrigens ... überstehender und bereits getrockneter Kleber lässt sich prima wegschleifen.

Du kannst es aber auch mal so versuchen, wie es Deep Down vorgeschlagen hat.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## peiner freak (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wobbler flicken*

danke euch für die tipps denke mal das bei beiden der draht kommplett durch geht sind beides deep tail dancer in 9cm
Wie schaut das nach dem flicken mit dem lauf aus ?


----------



## Deep Down (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wobbler flicken*

Der wird sich durch die geringen Mengen nicht ändern!


----------



## peiner freak (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wobbler flicken*

na denn probiere ich das mal aus hoffe meine dorfbaumärkte haben dieses knetzeug ....


----------



## GFT (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wobbler flicken*

Hallo
Die TailDancer laufen und fangen wirklich gut.
Sie sind leider im Schwanzbereich nicht stabil genug gebaut.
Vorsicht beim keschern großer Fische.
Schwanzdrilling verhakt sich im Keschernetz.
Fisch dreht sich.
Wobbler defekt.#q
Habe schon mehrere Taildancer repariert.


Der obere Wobbler auf dem Foto ist geflickt.
Gesplitterte, lose Teile entfernt
Draht gerade gebogen.
Etwas 5 Minuten Epoxy auf die defekten Stellen.
Darauf achten, dass Hohlräume gefüllt werden.
Hart werden lassen.
Angeschliffen.
Ein Stück Schrumpfschlauch gesucht, der über die defekte Stelle reicht.
Den Schlauch nur in dem heilen Bereich des Wobblers erwärmen.
Schlauch mit einem Cuttermesser, genau am Wobblerenden abgeschnitten.
Wobbler mit der Schlauchöffnung nach oben gehalten und die Öffnung mit 5 Minuten Epoxy gefüllt.
Hart werden lassen, Schlauch mit Messer entfernt (klebt sehr fest), Wobbler geschliffen und lackiert.
Wobbler läuft wieder perfekt.#h

Gruß Olaf


----------



## peiner freak (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wobbler flicken*

kescher große dorsche genauso ist es auch passiert werd am wochenende die wobbler machen heut hab ich erstmal meinem trailer neue radlager gegönnt und jetzt ab zur schicht immer das selbe die sonne lacht die sonne sticht der blööde fährt zur mittagschicht 
SoLong Björn


----------



## diemai (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wobbler flicken*



GFT schrieb:


> Hallo
> Die TailDancer laufen und fangen wirklich gut.
> Sie sind leider im Schwanzbereich nicht stabil genug gebaut.
> Vorsicht beim keschern großer Fische.
> ...


 
...............dann handelt es sich in meinen Augen eindeutig um eine Fehlkonstruktion , die ihr Geld nicht wert ist ! 

......du willst doch mit deinem Auto nach jeder zweiten Vollbremsung auch nicht in die Werkstatt und die Bremsen neu belegen lassen , oder ?

Ich besitze auch einige wenige "Taildancer" , hab' aber wegen nur sporadischem Einsatz noch nichts darauf gefangen .

Wer nun auf diese Dinger absolut steht , sollte vielleicht präventiv(oder auch nach erfolgter Reparatur) eine feine , mit Epoxy durchtränkte , unterstützende Fadenwicklung um das Schwanzende legen , ähnlich der Rutenwicklung an der Verbindung einer Steckrute ohne Zapfen , ...diese Wicklung müsste dann allerdings eventuell farblich angeglichen werden , ......darf auch nicht zu grob ausfallen , damit das Laufverhalten nicht zu sehr beeinflußt wird .

                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## peiner freak (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wobbler flicken*

der ist auf jedenfall sein geld werd 

toller vergleich auto und wobbler

unbedingt ausprobieren


----------



## peiner freak (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wobbler flicken*

Soo habe sie jetzt mit pattex power knete geflickt danach
geschliffen und mit nagellack & lackedding das dekor gemacht
zugprobe haben sie auch bestanden wenn sie jetzt noch in einer 
woche den urlaub überleben haben sich die 8€ gelohnt denn mit
der menge knete kann mann bestimmt 30 wobbler flicken 
SoLong Björn


----------



## GFT (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wobbler flicken*

diemai hat recht: eindeutig um eine Fehlkonstruktion!
Ich habe in Schleppanglerkreisen von zu vielen defekten TailDancern gehört.
Geht eigentlich gar nicht.
Der Wobbler funktioniert gut.
Trotzdem: ,,Ich kaufe keine TailDancer mehr!"


----------



## peiner freak (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wobbler flicken*

test abgeschlossen wobbler laufen fangen und halten 
gretz björn


----------



## diemai (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wobbler flicken*



peiner freak schrieb:


> test abgeschlossen wobbler laufen fangen und halten
> gretz björn


 
Super , ....schön zu hören #6, ....danke für die Rückmeldung !

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## RedWolf (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler flicken*

Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter aber ich hab mal eine Frage, wie bekomme ich am Besten die Farbe von einem alten Wobbler ab? Ich hab da einen "wunderschönen original verpackten" Fisch und Fang Wobbler bekommen... und würde den gern neu Lackieren lassen, da ich den so wie der ausgesehen hat nirgends mehr benutzen würde. Ich hab mich nun bereits an der Reinigung versucht jedoch nur minder erfolgreich bis jetzt (siehe Bilder). 

Kennt ihr jemanden der so einen Köder lackieren kann und auch würde? Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen um den Köder weiter zu säubern?

Greetz
RedWolf


----------



## angler1996 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler flicken*

schleif das Teil rundum an und mach 2 mal weiß als Grundlack drauf, dann kannste den neu lackieren


----------



## RedWolf (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler flicken*

Wenn ich das mache gehen mir dann nicht die Kiemenkonturen verloren?


----------



## angler1996 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler flicken*

hab das Ding lange nicht in der Hand gehabt, liegt in irgendeiner Ecke|supergri
 nur vorsichtig aufrauhen, nicht komplett Lack runter, da bleiben doch Konturen erhalten


----------



## DeralteSack (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler flicken*

2 Schichten Lack dünn mit der Airbrush auftragen. Jede Schicht aber erstmal richtig trocknen lassen. Da geht dann auch nicht viel von den Konturen verloren.


----------



## RedWolf (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler flicken*

Sali,

da ich mir den guten Mann's nicht zerstören möchte würde es mich interessieren ob mir den hier jemand mit einem Barschdekor versehen kann  Wenn ja würde ich mich über ne PM freuen.

Grüße


----------

